# Mk4 Monsoon with an aftermarket head unit



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

I have a 2002 Jetta with the monsoon system. I recently bought a double din pioneer deck. My question is how does the install work? I heard its a pain in the ass. I searched and the last thread was in 2005 or so, so Im curious if anything has changed? What are my options? Or should I just pay someone to do it...


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't think they are PITA at all, but I do these cars almost every day.

You need Pioneer's cage kit (ADT-VA133), the harness (is it factory double-din or single-din or two single-dins - separate CD changer up front), and antenna adapter.

There's not a lot of room back there. You can cut out the rear frame to give you more room to fit it in. You're going to have to strategically position the harness and antenna adapter so it won't get stuck behind the radio and prevent it from fitting all the way in.


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

NFrazier said:


> I don't think they are PITA at all, but I do these cars almost every day.
> 
> You need Pioneer's cage kit (ADT-VA133), the harness (is it factory double-din or single-din or two single-dins - separate CD changer up front), and antenna adapter.
> 
> There's not a lot of room back there. You can cut out the rear frame to give you more room to fit it in. You're going to have to strategically position the harness and antenna adapter so it won't get stuck behind the radio and prevent it from fitting all the way in.


I have the double din 2 part. I have been told you had to bypass the amp or rewire it or something...

Sent from a Mo'Pho' via Tapatalk


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Depends on which one you have. There is one (which is usually in the VW's) which just requires you to power up the amplifier, and there is the other (which is usually in Audi's this year) which is common ground or rear amplified.

Most of the VW's with single-din Monsoons have an amp turn on wire in the harness which just needs to be powered up.


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

delivered to the local audio shop. tax return going to good use. thanks for your help.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Cooper323 said:


> delivered to the local audio shop. tax return going to good use. thanks for your help.


:thumbup:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Back in '05 I installed a single-din Alpine HU in our Jetta. Besides there not being a lot of room back behind the head unit I also had to run power across the steering column to the fusebox.

IIRC the monsoon amp is not being used.

I ordered the HU from Crutchfield and used their parts and instructions.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Hostile said:


> Back in '05 I installed a single-din Alpine HU in our Jetta. Besides there not being a lot of room back behind the head unit I also had to run power across the steering column to the fusebox.
> 
> IIRC the monsoon amp is not being used.
> 
> I ordered the HU from Crutchfield and used their parts and instructions.


03+ true double-din monsoons amp turn on is done by signal sense. Unless you ran all new wiring in the car you are using the factory amp.

the wire u ran was for power since u prob got the 70-9003.


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

NFrazier said:


> 03+ true double-din monsoons amp turn on is done by signal sense. Unless you ran all new wiring in the car you are using the factory amp.
> 
> the wire u ran was for power since u prob got the 70-9003.


the installer just bypassed all of the speaker wires at the amp. so now if i get another cd player, i can just use the existing harness and all.


----------

